# Just joined the 100,000 mile club.



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

Bought it new Jan 22, 2005 with 15 miles on it. As of Friday evening, I have 100,022 miles on it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We _KNOW_ what you're doing!! :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Was it trouble free miles?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My car will likely never achieve that milestone while I own it.


----------



## gclcpa (Jan 9, 2005)

*Pretty much trouble free*



GM4life said:


> Was it trouble free miles?


The only problem that I can recall offhand was I had a slow leak in my power steering pump (after warranty expired unfortunately). I also have the problem with the seams on the back seats coming apart.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Good to know! I'm at 57k as of this weekend now so I can't wait to break 100k miles and say I actually got to enjoy my car! I'm in your boat though, nothing major failed since I've had it either.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

gclcpa said:


> The only problem that I can recall offhand was I had a slow leak in my power steering pump (after warranty expired unfortunately). I also have the problem with the seams on the back seats coming apart.


Good to hear. Its nice to see someone thats driving their car and enjoying it.


----------



## Devinsr (Jul 21, 2010)

I've got 114k on my 06 and have only replace a mass air sensor so far


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

65,000 on my '06 A4. I bought my car as a daily driver and take it every place I get the chance to. I've lost count of how many times it's been from the Gulf up to Chicago and back, over to Iowa for a funeral, up to Indianapolis to see my sister, Florida panhandle doing whatever it is we do to relax, New Orleans for crazy weekends... The only time we take my wife's truck is in the winter time when we go home to Illinois for Christmas, other then that we ride the Goat! (19mpg highway after heads/cam/intake manifold/etc. build, not too shabby).


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

my goat just broke the 80k mark it was kinda sad but i see a lot of cars runnin into the 150 or even 200k so i hope im one of them! i just did a 300 mile trip and averaged 27.5 mpg at 70mph and it still pulls just as hard as ever i LOVE my car!:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lulz, I'm still on the high side of 42K.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hit 63k on my way home from Harrisburg on Sunday. My car will be on Medicare soon lol


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

4 miles from hitting 20,000. Bought new off the show room floor in July 06.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Got mine new in May '05 and it turned 25K last weekend. I figure it will hit 100K when I turn 80. I'll be stylin' in my GTO (Gomer Turn On).


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

That's got to make you sick to have so few miles on your car and be out of warranty...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I used to make fun of Julie for buying her 05 and never using it. When we did the math, she paid about $150 a mile on average to drive it between payment, insurance, storage, maintance, gas, ect.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've gotten used to the warranty being long gone. Fortunately, I haven't had any problems yet. Since it's not my daily driver and my wife doesn't drive it , it's almost like driving a new car every time I take it out. As jpalamar states it, it is high cost per mile driven but for me it's low cost for the pleasure of every mile.


----------



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just broke 83,000 only problems that I've had are a cat goin bad,and my glove box droped to the floor at 80,000 lol its all good to go now.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I do wish I could drive it more but living in North Dakota only gives you 6 months out of the year to drive it if your lucky. My thoughts are that even if you can manage to get around in the winter the risk of someone else sliding into you is just to high. My baby doesn't see rain, snow, or anything but sunshine I guess. I did buy the extended warranty so I have until next July. So far that was a huge waste of money because I haven't needed it yet. In all practicality I should have bought a truck or something that I could use all year up here but after I drove the GTO I had to have it.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

LMAO @ glove box. First I've heard of that one.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Finally hit 6k! I'm getting there.


----------

